# Made a Chihuahua meme!



## chase thorn (Sep 21, 2012)

My Girlfriends Chihuahua 
http://qkme.me/3r0m2q


----------



## Q'sTortie (Sep 21, 2012)

LOL sooo cute!!


----------



## dmmj (Sep 21, 2012)




----------



## chase thorn (Sep 21, 2012)

I did... It would'nt show up 

Here!


----------



## mattgrizzlybear (Sep 21, 2012)

CUTE!


----------



## feline8 (Sep 21, 2012)

Haha, I like the meme
I've always wondered about why chihuahuas always shivered 
I see I'm not the only one


----------

